# Religious Movies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

Through the years, many religious movies (or movies with major religious themes) have been made, although few from a truly Protestant perspective. I'd be interested to know what folks think about some specific movies that I have listed below, as well as others (although I would like to exclude _The Passion_ from this discussion, though the Second Commandment will undoubtedly come up). 

A Man For All Seasons (1964)

It's a Wonderful Life (1946)

The Ten Commandments (1956)

Ben Hur (1959)

The Sound of Music (1965)

The Exorcist (1973)

Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)

Tender Mercies (1983)

The Mission (1986)

Shadowlands (1993)

Luther (1953 and 2003)

Gods and Generals (2003)

Chariots of Fire (1981)

Witness (1985)

A Walk to Remember (2002)

Monty Python's The Holy Grail (1975)

Exodus (1960)

David and Goliath (1961)

David and Bathsheeba (1951)

Gentlemen's Agreement (1947)

Samson and Delilah (1949)

Quo Vadis (1951)

Inherit the Wind (1960)

Life of Brian (1979)

The Bible (1966)

King David (1985)

Esther and the King (1960)

The Robe (1953)

Jacob (1994)

Moses (1996)

Abraham (1995)

David (1997)

Bonhoeffer (2003)

Sergeant York (1941)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting mix of movies! I don't have much time to comment right now, but I wanted to keep this thread going because I think it's worthy of discussion. 

I love many movies, mostly old moives! "It's a Wonderful Life" is one of all-time favorites, at least in the top five, maybe number one. I like how it calls one to consideration the impact you have on people's lives and the impact of which you are unaware. 

"Tender Mercies" was a very interesting movie. I was enjoying the movie very much, but than came the ending. The Lord's Supper scene BLOW ME AWAY!! It took my breath away! Indeed, tender merices! 

That's all I have time for now. I work overnight and the bed awaits!!

[Edited on 1-11-2005 by Ivan]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 11, 2005)

Who was in Bonhoeffer? I need to check that out. I loved Seargent York, I have searched high and lo, to find that on DVD, any help would be appreciated. I would love to see that redone if Hoolywood would stick to the original screenplay.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 11, 2005)

I enjoyed Monty Python's "The Holy Grail". I use to love watching Monty Python on TV and at the movies. The humor was jost so off-the-wall and it always cracked me up. It seems, though, that there's little middle ground with Monty Python. Most people I've spoken to either thought they were hilarious or stupid.

The Exorcist was one of those movies that I could have done without seeing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Who was in Bonhoeffer? I need to check that out. I loved Seargent York, I have searched high and lo, to find that on DVD, any help would be appreciated. I would love to see that redone if Hoolywood would stick to the original screenplay.



The actor who starred in the 2003 _Bonhoeffer_ was Eberhard Bethge. There was also a 2001 movie called _Bonhoeffer: Agent of Grace_ that starred Ulrich Tukur as Bonhoeffer.

Here's what Amazon says about Sergeant York on DVD:



> Availability: NOT YET RELEASED: The studio is currently not producing this title on DVD, but to be notified when it is available, enter your e-mail address at right. You'll also be voting for this release; we'll let the studio know how many customers are waiting for this title.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I enjoyed Monty Python's "The Holy Grail". I use to love watching Monty Python on TV and at the movies. The humor was jost so off-the-wall and it always cracked me up. It seems, though, that there's little middle ground with Monty Python. Most people I've spoken to either thought they were hilarious or stupid.



Bob, 

I have just one question for you: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

Correct answer, please.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 11, 2005)

And can it carry coconuts?:bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have just one question for you: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
> 
> Correct answer, please.


What do you mean? An African or European swallow?

Its been so long since I've seen the movie, but it still cracks me up. Remember this exchange from the same scene?

*Bridgekeeper*: Stop. What... is your name? 
*Galahad*: Sir Galahad of Camelot. 
*Bridgekeeper*: What... is your quest? 
*Galahad*: I seek the Grail. 
*Bridgekeeper*: What... is your favourite colour? 
*Galahad*: Blue. No, yel... 
[he is also thrown over the edge] 

As Sean mentioned, the part with the coconuts was great. And to think, some writers got paid to sit around and think up this stuff. Talk about the ideal job.

[Edited on 1-11-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 11, 2005)

Gods and Generals.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> What do you mean? An African or European swallow?



What? I don't know that! Auuuuuuuugh!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > What do you mean? An African or European swallow?
> ...


----------



## pastorway (Jan 11, 2005)

Ben Hur (1959) - 

Gods and Generals (2003) - 

Chariots of Fire (1981) -  (Eric Liddel is one of my heroes. This is my favorite movie!)

Sergeant York (1941) - 

Also like A Man Called Peter about Peter Marshall.

Phillip


----------



## blhowes (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm trying to recall. Did "Raiders of the Lost Ark" have the scene where Harrison Ford was confronted by a martial arts expert blocking his way. The guy displays his skills for 10 or 15 seconds and then Harrison Ford kind of rolls his eyes, pulls out his gun and blows the guy away? If so,

Do I have the right movie?


----------



## sastark (Jan 11, 2005)

The other day at Wal-Mart I found a DVD titled "Constantine and the Cross" in the $1 DVD bin (yes, I look in the $1 DVD bin at WAL-MART) :-D . I haven't got a chance to watch, yet. Has any one ever heard of it? It looks like it was a low-budget film done in the 40s or 50s. It is in color, I believe.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I'm trying to recall. Did "Raiders of the Lost Ark" have the scene where Harrison Ford was confronted by a martial arts expert blocking his way. The guy displays his skills for 10 or 15 seconds and then Harrison Ford kind of rolls his eyes, pulls out his gun and blows the guy away? If so,
> 
> Do I have the right movie?



It was guy in a market square wielding a scimitar. Harrison Ford improvised that scene. It's a classic!

http://www.snopes.com/movies/films/raiders.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> 
> Also like A Man Called Peter about Peter Marshall.
> 
> Phillip



I hadn't heard of that one. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't think I've seen any of the movies listed that have Bible characters in their titles. Are any of these worth seeing?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I don't think I've seen any of the movies listed that have Bible characters in their titles. Are any of these worth seeing?



I haven't seen them all either. _David and Bathsheba_ has Gregory Peck, who is a good actor. The others, from the reviews that I have seen, seem like nothing to write home about. But I am interested in the perspective of any who have seen and would care to comment on these and other such films.


----------



## pastorway (Jan 11, 2005)

Have any of you seen the movie John Hus (1981) about his life and death at the stake? Not the best movie from a technical or acting perspective, but the truth that it portrays brought me to tears as he died singing! I highly recommend it.

http://www.visionvideo.com/_334.vhtml

Phillip


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2005)

my children can sit through all (what almost 4hrs?) of Ben Hur...over and over and over and over and....you get the picture..

Sound of Music

Gettysburg

and (gulp) The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (I'm still trying to "find God in the the Lord of the Rings  )

The BBC's Narnia movies

(I have young children what do you expect...however they like the Patriot and Gettysburg also...go Rebs!)


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 11, 2005)

Has anyone seen the movie that Andrew referenced "A Walk to Remember"? I wasn't sure what to expect when we rented it and at the beginning I'm wondering if there is anything redeemable in the movie, but it turned out to be a very touching romantic love story with religion playing a big role in the life of the family. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 12, 2005)

dead man walking

meet john doe

the human comedy 

life with father

the bishop's wife or the preacher's wife

boys town


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)

Also, _Fiddler on the Roof_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Have any of you seen the movie John Hus (1981) about his life and death at the stake? Not the best movie from a technical or acting perspective, but the truth that it portrays brought me to tears as he died singing! I highly recommend it.
> 
> http://www.visionvideo.com/_334.vhtml
> ...



A friend has loaned this video to us and I hope we can watch it soon. It looks very interesting!


----------



## satz (Jan 12, 2005)

hmm...didn't they do an animated cartoon about moses and the exodus?

Prince of Eygpt? 

can't remember the name...i dun suppose it would have been any good though


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

Actually, I thought it quite good...in a replacing Disney garbage perspective. The kids liked it. They also had another one...was it Joseph?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 13, 2005)

Veg-gie ta-a-ales, veg-gie ta-a-ales!

Has anyone seen the movie that came out in the '70's about the woman in a convent in Canada who has stigmata and supposedly an immaculate conception, I'm trying to remember who played the shrink, can't do it. Don't remember the name of the movie either.

[Edited on 13-1-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 13, 2005)

It was the 80's with jane fonda called Agnes of God


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)

Any more thoughts/nominations?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, there's the _Left Behind_ series - did anyone mention that?


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 8, 2006)

I recently saw "End of the Spear" (2006). A movie based on a true story of Missionaries to the Waodani people.
Entertaining movie. 

http://www.endofthespear.com/


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

How about _My Big Fat Greek Wedding_? There's a lot in there about the Greek culture and how it is intertwined with the Greek Orthodox Church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAYMAN JOE_
> I recently saw "End of the Spear" (2006). A movie based on a true story of Missionaries to the Waodani people.
> Entertaining movie.
> 
> http://www.endofthespear.com/



You may be interested to see this previous thread and this concerning this movie.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 8, 2006)

Magnolia


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 11, 2006)

You really want to see a good one?

*Elmer Gantry* (1960)

Burt Lancaster, Jean Simmons
Dean Jagger, Arthur Kennedy, Shirley Jones, Patti Page

We have it on DVD. Has anyone seen it?

The book, by Sinclair Lewis, is even better, in my opinion.
It reminds me of a lot that we talk about every day here.


----------



## caddy (Jan 2, 2007)

This was VERY Good. I remember seeing this one 25 or so years ago !

Did you ever see this one ?


_Originally posted by ****

_Also like A Man Called Peter about Peter Marshall.

Phillip 


VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I hadn't heard of that one. Thanks for the tip!


----------

